# I know I just posted a thread.. but Sako is 18 months today!



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

My "little" man is 18 months old today! A year and a half.. good lord.

Took him to a fancy neighborhood near me for some pictures..




























He's getting so big! Still has a good 6 months or more of filling out to do! He's been on raw since late December and has never looked better


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is already 18 months! I thought he was Gunners age! 

Such a pretty boy 

I like how you went to "the fancy neighborhood". HAHA good idea!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> He is already 18 months! I thought he was Gunners age!
> 
> Such a pretty boy
> 
> I like how you went to "the fancy neighborhood". HAHA good idea!


Trust me, I can't believe he's already 18 months either! 

Heck yeah, it's fully of multi-million dollar homes.. I almost felt bad that we had a *gasp* dog on the grass :lol:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday boy! He is very handsome!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Happy Birthday boy! He is very handsome!


Thank you!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well you know it's tough for all of us to look at more pictures of your dog. :wink: :heh: 
Seriously, who wouldn't love just a leeetle more Sako? Puleeeze.... So gorgeous and a big Happy B-day and a half!
When I first saw this post I thought it said Sako's 18 and I had to do a double take!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy Half Birthday My. Sako!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

time just goes too fast.....doesn't it?

he's a handsome laddie...


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

He is gorgeous and your pictures are super.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Well you know it's tough for all of us to look at more pictures of your dog. :wink: :heh:
> Seriously, who wouldn't love just a leeetle more Sako? Puleeeze.... So gorgeous and a big Happy B-day and a half!
> When I first saw this post I thought it said Sako's 18 and I had to do a double take!




LOL, no not quite 18 yet! Although his great great Grandsire is still alive and kicking at 15yrs. old! The dogs in his lines live looong lives 



Makovach said:


> Happy Half Birthday My. Sako!!


Thank you! I'll tell him 



magicre said:


> time just goes too fast.....doesn't it?
> 
> he's a handsome laddie...


It does.. but it's nice that he's growing up, makes showing him more fun (since the pups don't get looked at as often)!



nfedyk said:


> He is gorgeous and your pictures are super.


Thank you!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

he sure is a handsome fellow!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Love that third photo...gorgeous...Happy 18...months that is


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow he is stunning! I love his strong look, very good looking.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh Sako (Socko :wink is just gorgeous! Sometimes I take the dogs up to a rich neighbourhood near me too, to go for walks. They have nice trails. :smile:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> he sure is a handsome fellow!


Thanks!



frogdog said:


> Love that third photo...gorgeous...Happy 18...months that is


Thank you  



AveryandAudrey said:


> Wow he is stunning! I love his strong look, very good looking.


Thanks! He looks tough, but he's a complete softy, sensitive boy.. we call him "Emo Sako" sometimes because he gets his feelings hurt easily :lol:



Caty M said:


> Oh Sako (Socko :wink is just gorgeous! Sometimes I take the dogs up to a rich neighbourhood near me too, to go for walks. They have nice trails. :smile:


LOL. Thank you! 

I don't know why we've never gone there for pictures before, it's only 10min. from my house. I'm going to take Wilson & Piper over there soon to play "show dog"


----------

